

The Stupidest Business Decisions in History - edw519
http://www.neatorama.com/2008/04/15/the-stupidest-business-decisions-in-history/

======
TrevorJ
Snot beer. Ew. Really though, what is sad is that there are a ton of good
ideas that got turned down and DIDN'T end up making it. Don't ever give up
guys, even if your sick of getting rejected!

------
mynameishere
I see uncle john's bathroom reader is still going strong. As a joke in college
I submitted a paper whose 6 or 7 citations were all from the "bathroom
reader".

